# Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo Cigar Review - Never delivers



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A very pretty model. When you address the model and start talking to it, it then appears to be somewhat empty and certainly not the perception you...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo Cigar Review - Never delivers


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A very nice wrapper. Construction was questionable because there was an uneven burn throughout and at one point a poker was required to allow suff...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo Cigar Review - Never delivers


----------



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

i strongly, yet respectfully, disagree. This is a favorite of mine.


----------

